# Hey guys.



## codigoins (May 8, 2012)

hey whats up everyone, 
I currently have a year old 16 gallon bowfront with A redtail black shark and the tank is perfect! not a problem in the world, I went and purchased another 16 gallon and want it... SALTWATER! can you guys tell me the best equipment i should use with a reasonable pricetag! im think about 16 pounds of live rock, 2 clowns and just another smaller guy, well thanks for helpn! post up!:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I'm no saltwater expert, but from being lectured on clownfish by funlad, I would think that a 16 would be slightly small for a pair of clowns without the other smaller fish. Try pming funlad3.


----------



## codigoins (May 8, 2012)

eh.. well my LPS has many "non sale show tank" and they have a pair of clowns that are believe it or not 3 n half years old and are beautiful! in a 10 gallon tank! theres 8 pounds of live rock and and 3 think finger leather coral and it looks amazing in there!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are new to saltwater, it is a lot harder.


----------



## codigoins (May 8, 2012)

Yeah i know bro... thats why im askn for help..


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

well im in the same boat your in but i keep getting lectured on clownfish and small tanks but i read that clownfish are perfect for begginers especially if they are tank bred because and i quote "they ae used to being in small tanks" so what about the tank bred ones? can they be put into smaller tanks or is that still like a huge this persons an idiot moment? id love to know the difference because i see people with clownfish in small tanks all the time but anything under a 10 gallon is cruel to me but thats just me


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

This is just my opinion so take it or leave it. You fit just fine in your car, but you wouldn't want to live in it. Just sayin'


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've seen people with clownfish in small tanks too. The reason that a beginner (which it sounds like you are) shouldn't keep them in a small tank is because of how unstable small tanks can be in terms of water quality.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I like just a simple evaporation example. Assuming that you have just one gallon per day of evaporation in a ten gallon, all pollutants become 10% more concentrated. You're salinity goes up 10% in 24 hours, which is never good at all. Then, when you add fresh water as top off, everything instantly gets bumped down ten percent. Both cases are extremely stressful for the fish and more than likely deadly for the corals after an extended period of time. Now look at a 50 gallon tank, and assume that it has 2.5 gallons per day of evaporation. That's only a 5% change in either direction. It may not be optimal, but it's not going to pose any threat towards any inhabitants. Besides, would you rather cram in two small fish into a small tank or have six small-medium ones in a larger tank?


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> Besides, would you rather cram in two small fish into a small tank or have six small-medium ones in a larger tank?


thank you funlad3 for actually telling me why. no one can give anyone a straight answer and reasons now a days. i am a begginer Betta Man but everytime i ask questions people treat me like im stupid ,im not, i just want to know things that other people do. a lot of people think things are common sense but to a begginer in SW its all new. so back on subject.. lol the reason i was thinking a small tank w/one fish is 1.) my mom wont let me use the 55 gal in the closet for reasons unknown to God 
and 2.) i just wanted to see if i could keep 1 fish alive first before begging my mom (and possibly get grounded for it) to use the tank in the closet cuz id use my 55 gal i have but i have 3 goldfish i have to take care of first lol and 2 are relatively new meaning i got them like a week ago i think x) and they r babies
but dont get me wrong i know that a smaller tank is going to be a lot of work im prepared for that but what if i only get one fish would that be best because like i said im prepared to work on it everyday i have no life anyway


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you're really restricted with space, a 29 gallon is the smallest I'd recommend for a beginner. Although, a 40 breeder is still only 3' long and 1.5' wide, so it looks better, is more stable, and can hold more fish!


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Again this is my opinion and I bet I'll be despised for saying this but I'm not trying to be condescending or make anyone feel stupid. I have never had a saltwater tank and I'm currently building my first, but one thing I have done is read read read and research and more research. One of the things I've learned from both Saltwater and Freshwater forums is this. Every forum is full of people that don't listen to the people who know what they are talking about. They try and cut every corner and scrape by with the very minimum. I understand that usually money is an issue because it is with me too. And its your money so you can do whatever you want with it. But you have to ask, am I in a position to do this correctly or do I need to wait. We all want our fish to not just be healthy but to thrive. 
I guess this is just a warning. 1) Listen to the people that know 2)take your time and read. It will save you money and problems in the long run. This again is not meant to be hateful in anyway just honest.


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

no no no no jlpropst00 you got me all wrong i didn't mean you lol just people i have experienced in the past but trust me research is key i know lol i thank all of you for the best advice ill talk my mom into letting me get a 30 gal one day ill just hold off on SW for now ill just turn my 10 into a betta tank or something i guess... i'm just bored with FW ya know? don't get me wrong love all the fish i currently own just wanted a change in scenery


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

welp looks like i don't have to talk my mom into the 30 gal. after she picked me up from school she said i can use the 55 gal in my closet once i make some room in my room!!!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

iv got a 35g saltwater bowfront tank. let me tell you how big of a pain in the ass it really is. 

everyday the water drops a bit. if i wait a week before it gets topped off and i dump freshwater into it the whole tank goes downhill fast as heck. i have 4 5g buckets of saltwater balanced out for topping off the tanks now. and it seems to be going pretty good now. but that water evaporation is the huge thing im struggling with. if you do the bucket things put a airline in each one that way it keeps some water movement in all of them.


----------

